# To : Kenyon Smut



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 20, 2005)

Re your post :-

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=125717

You are making the mistake of looking for logic in the way this board is administered within the area in which you have expressed concern.

Once you come to realise that this is a futile quest, you may be able to post here without getting upset about the forum rules being flouted by the persons who wrote them.

There is a high probability that this post will be deleted and/or I shall be eliminated from further postings.

In which case :-
One dies only once, but it’s not for such a long time. (Apologies to Molière.)


----------



## monkeynuts (Jan 20, 2005)

you are speaking of my post, but who is Kenyon Smut?


----------



## Richie(UK) (Jan 20, 2005)

You'll find that Ponsonby (PonsyNob, Sonny Bop etc etc) has a penchant for anagrams.

Monkeynuts = Kenyon Smut (or Stoney Munk, Money Stunk, Styk On Menu etc etc)


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 20, 2005)

monkeynuts said:
			
		

> you are speaking of my post, but who is Kenyon Smut?



Sorry, it was a typo.


----------



## The Tamer (Jan 21, 2005)

Richie(UK) said:
			
		

> Monkeynuts = Kenyon Smut (or Stoney Munk, Money Stunk, Styk On Menu etc etc).





			
				Ponsonby said:
			
		

> Sorry, it was a typo.


 You two make me laugh!


----------

